# NMB 47th Ave SURF REPORT



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Fished the falling tide with bloodworm fishbites,3 pompano,1 flounder,1 blowtoad,1 searobin, - all small... liljoedafishho


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Todays update-fished the falling tide this afternoon with salted shrimp and frozen finger mullet. 2 blues,1 blackdrum, 1 blowtoad - all small... liljoedafishho


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

last Thursdays update-fished the falling tide with salted shrimp and bw fishbites-NOTHING biting but the Wind !


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, at least you were able to get out and enjoy the salt and the sand. There will be better days ahead.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Fished the falling tide this morning with squid and fresh cut finger mullet. Patriotic catch ! Red,Whiting,and Blues-all small. Helped a fellow release a 30'' shark and watched him fight a large ray for about 30 minutes until the line broke...liljoedafishho


----------

